# ESCB



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Will release Details, Specs & Accept Order Deposit's soon:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

USCG


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Congrats Eric! Typo on the MIC cert issued by USCG?


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats. Moving on up and forward.
Best of luck.
Please keep us advised.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Hou-Chap said:


> Congrats Eric! Typo on the MIC cert issued by USCG?


Yes. It has already been corrected.

Thanks


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Waiting for details


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What is the wait time on a new hull? A year?


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

im slow
what exactly does this mean?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

BadBob said:


> im slow
> what exactly does this mean?


It means he has all the certification necessary to start making EC Custom Boats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Good deal , I'm ready to see you back at it..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Cant wait to see whats next!


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

dbarham said:


> Cant wait to see whats next!


Are you buying one?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Right_Hook said:


> Are you buying one?


I wish


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats....This board's been missing your new boat threads!


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

I am going to see what he puts together, then go from there. Time for a new boat.


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

dbarham said:


> I wish


Need to mark up that price on those side of beans.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!! Can't wait to see your art again !!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

this should be interesting to watch develope


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

No sneak peeks?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

This is exciting, I always liked your build threads and test run videos.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sweet! Cant wait to see whats next.


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

My boss said I had to wait 2 years for a new ride so I will be watching. I still wanted that wide body you quoted me.


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice, sure they will be the top of the food chain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

so does Shallow sport still own the old molds ?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Another chapter begins!


----------



## jorgepease (Apr 14, 2011)

A boat builder that loves his trade


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Castaway2 said:


> so does Shallow sport still own the old molds ?


Do you always have to ask stupid questions?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Do you always have to ask stupid questions?


That's Not really a stupid question...I think most on here are expecting the same type hulls and setups.

I was wondering more about a "no compete clause"


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> That's Not really a stupid question...I think most on here are expecting the same type hulls and setups.
> 
> I was wondering more about a "no compete clause"


Why would that be any of your business


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> That's Not really a stupid question...I think most on here are expecting the same type hulls and setups.
> 
> I was wondering more about a "no compete clause"


X2.



shooks said:


> Why would that be any of your business


He just said he was wondering shezzzzzz lighten up dude.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> X2.
> 
> He just said he was wondering shezzzzzz lighten up dude.


Why would there be a No compete clause?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Do you always have to ask stupid questions?


No question is a stupid question IMO.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Carbon Fiber wide body about to be rigged


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

boltmaster said:


> That's Not really a stupid question...I think most on here are expecting the same type hulls and setups.
> 
> I was wondering more about a "no compete clause"


If Shallowsport owns the hull design, then how are they going to build the same ones?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> No question is a stupid question IMO.


It is if it's been beat to death on 10 other threads.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow!!









Seems everyone forgot about the 255 widebody


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> If Shallowsport owns the hull design, then how are they going to build the same ones?


You know the answer to your question little buddy.

Just pop a mold off of the SCB's and call em your own. Just like everyone has cloned & bastardized the Shallowsport boats. I'm sure he'll have plenty of SCB owners willing to let him cast molds off of their boats.

Business as usual in the boat industry.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Long Pole said:


> Do you always have to ask stupid questions?


sorry you thought my question was Stupid.. or should i say all my questions are Stupid...... Myself well I kinda live by there are no Stupid questions, he could have bought them back, he could have gone to a whole new design, he could have..... see where i am going there are endless scenarios that may have transpired knowing only what i have read about the shallow sport SCB deal, it was a vague question to understand the direction his CO is going. 
Keep your eyes peeled...... more than likely i will ask another Stupid question today!! :brew2:


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> You know the answer to your question little buddy.
> 
> Just pop a mold off of the SCB's and call em your own. Just like everyone has cloned & bastardized the Shallowsport boats. I'm sure he'll have plenty of SCB owners willing to let him cast molds off of their boats.
> 
> Business as usual in the boat industry.


Splish splash!!


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Relax Castaway2. I have followed your comments and questions since you joined the board as many others have. Your posts have been nothing but positive and constructive. You are always going to have a few that do not see things that way.

Do not let them get to you. Continue on.

Shallow


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

shallowminded said:


> Relax Castaway2. I have followed your comments and questions since you joined the board as many others have. Your posts have been nothing but positive and constructive. You are always going to have a few that do not see things that way.
> 
> Do not let them get to you. Continue on.
> 
> Shallow


You are completely right!!!! I usually just ignore the ignorant. Sorry for that unconstructive ramble!!! carrying on !!!:walkingsm

hope to see good things from ESCB!!!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone else besides me wondering what glass shop these hulls are actually coming from?


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

I know when the rug was pulled there was a carbon wide body in molding that was supposed to get twin 300xs motors. To my understanding, scb never owned the wide body mold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Slimshady said:


> Anyone else besides me wondering what glass shop these hulls are actually coming from?


Why would they not be coming from the original scb shop? 
SS got the stingray and recon molds only right?


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Why does it matter where the boats are built the guy is fighting to restart his business. If he is building boats that's good for him.


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

txshockwave said:


> Why does it matter where the boats are built the guy is fighting to restart his business. If he is building boats that's good for him.


Exactly, my thoughts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Castaway2 said:


> sorry you thought my question was Stupid.. or should i say all my questions are Stupid...... Myself well I kinda live by there are no Stupid questions, he could have bought them back, he could have gone to a whole new design, he could have..... see where i am going there are endless scenarios that may have transpired knowing only what i have read about the shallow sport SCB deal, it was a vague question to understand the direction his CO is going.
> Keep your eyes peeled...... more than likely i will ask another Stupid question today!! :brew2:


Dude ..Dont even sweat it. Some people are just ignorant. On a side note..the floor you finished turned out great


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Time to start buying lottery tickets again...


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

Slimshady said:


> Anyone else besides me wondering what glass shop these hulls are actually coming from?


these hulls are coming from his shop that he has he is building the molds himself still just like before.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I bet there's an attorney in South Texas that just went 6 to midnight.

The mind reels with questions.

1) will company be around long enough "this time" to warrant any issues that may arise?

2) will new daddy pull money at inopportune time, leaving me (customer) in another weird 3-way like the SS deal?

3) should SS feel like they just invested in a hoax, and want restitution, do I want my builder tied up in court and legal fees instead of trying to build my boat?

4) are we about to see a new floor on SS SCB's and Fat Cats? Both to move units and apply pressure. Both are *established* companies.

5) more build threads of same boat with different colored graphics! Yay!!

6) are you still considered a "genius" if your product is a splashed hull? Guess I could have asked that the first time around.

Popcorn.gif for the Texas boating market. Truely exciting times upon us.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

fattyflattie said:


> I bet there's an attorney in South Texas that just went 6 to midnight.
> 
> The mind reels with questions.
> 
> ...


Why would you assume an attorney would be worried? If SS didn't purchase all the molds then they should expect eric to be back in the game ASAP. He changed the name and started building boats on his own completely away from scb so there is no way anyone can stop him. Obviously he can't produce stingrays or recons but the sky is the limit after that.

Pretty similar to the yellowfin guy leaving and starting barker boat works.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

These SCB threads (oops, I mean ESCB) are hilarious! I wonder how much the price will increase now in order to make a profit. 

Maybe someone could borrow the mold from El Pescador...didn't someone say a while back that they copied the SCB design. 

Good luck to ya! You do (did) build some really badass boats.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Saltaholic,

It would be very much like what's going on between Barker and YF. There's more to it than just right, wrong, and indifferent. This is a business afterall. Money, ego, and deals gone wrong are all reasons for the YF v Barker. 

Just saying it wouldn't surprise me in the least. It's a tight market (apparently not even profitable sometimes) and any advantage real or perceived is an advantage.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> I bet there's an attorney in South Texas that just went 6 to midnight.
> 
> The mind reels with questions.
> 
> ...


M


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I have owned two SCB's hull #SR064 and SR157. I had a deposit on my 3rd SCB when the deal went down,yes I got my deposit back. I bought a 2016 Haynie 21SC form Chris at Chris's Marine he sold me a bare hull. When I took the hull to be ridged at Simmions Custom Rigging Eric showed me his new boat design from the cad drawings. Not close with what is being said on this thread about it being a splash. Will I buy a ESCB in the future not sure,I bet I'm really going to enjoy my new Haynie and not sure I will be able to afford a new one of his boats.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Kyle, I can't reply from a phone, but let me try. 

1) No, I don't really hear of any of the Texas brands having much hull issue. One well used HO split iirc. But a loaded 22' Majek is 50k. There's a host of pre-owned SCBs in the classifieds over the last few months for 65-75k. Not exactly apples to apples. Also, you want to guess the failure rate of start up companies in down economies is? Lots don't make it 5 years. Seen WTI lately? Coincidence the originals aren't moving from the classifieds?

2) no, I looked at the SR way back in '09 when I built mine. Didn't do what I needed. They were less than 5k more at the time. I assume that's what you are ensinuating. I brought a check the day I picked it up, I just wanted more than speed. I would say it is anyone who is considering one for future purchasers business though. Remember how no one knew what was going on when the first sale happened. People had deposits they weren't sure of, mid build boats they weren't sure they wanted, etc. That's a lot of $$$ to have just out in limbo, and I wouldn't call what happened just recently reassuring. 

3)ok, fair enough. Guess it'd be tough ***** policy if they decided to take up precious time and resources by dragging this all out in court. I'll give you tough *****, if I'm SS, in selling all my scbs for the first 2 years at cost. See just how long your startup can hang as I sell my other line of successful models as usual. Tough ***** right? Hell how about at a manageable loss, maybe some tax sheltering. 

4)I don't pretend to know the inner working of Fat Cat boats. What I know is they are operational, dad hasn't pulled the cash yet I guess. I know they don't get as many "when I win that lottery" posts in their build threads as SCB Factory used to. Ill use that as my barometer, they haven't caught on as well. 

5) i pulled that straight from the thread on here. The one where people were claiming SS should give, give Eric back his company. World not fair. He deserves to build boats. Deserves. A modern day savant. With a Cougar/Talon/splash and some rod holders. Apologies if strapping a 300xs to a lake boat and calling it a bay boat doesn't inspire me. 

To answer your question, Of course being gifted a company from your father/grandfather doesn't make you any different than anyone else. I've got enough acquaintances in the lucky sperm club to have a real good idea of exactly how daddy's money works. Some have made more with it, some will likely blow it. None of them are going to cry/have their wife butcher a paragraph on Facebook if pops decided to take it away. Well, some might. 

Go back and read my posts from the SS sale threads, I wished all parties good luck. If anyone has gotten the short stick throughout this whole process, it's been Shallowsport. Their dealer (Coastline) can't even defend tbemselves and their work on the SCB tint shop thread without everyone getting uppity.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Everyone has their opinions, i'll choose to spend my cash where i want, love my lake boat with the 300xs, we also like our RFL with F150, and our baby cat with the Suzuki 90 is handy at times, good luck Eric cant wait to see what you do next, drive your truck on 24s looking out the front windshield so you see the future, not looking out the back glass to where you've already been brother!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

As a local small businesses owner I hope he comes back better than ever. Would suck to have to start over


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

cc said:


> Everyone has their opinions, i'll choose to spend my cash where i want, love my lake boat with the 300xs, we also like our RFL with F150, and our baby cat with the Suzuki 90 is handy at times, good luck Eric cant wait to see what you do next, drive your truck on 24s looking out the front windshield so you see the future, not looking out the back glass to where you've already been brother!


God bless America. Quite the fleet you have.


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

Haters going to hate. Especially what they can't have or afford









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I wonder if the people arguing about this could even afford one in the first place? Most prolly not.



Best of luck to you Eric.


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

saltwatersensations said:


> I wonder if the people arguing about this could even afford one in the first place? Most prolly not.
> 
> Best of luck to you Eric.


This coming from a forklift driver. Nice place and point.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> I wonder if the people arguing about this could even afford one in the first place? Most prolly not.
> 
> Best of luck to you Eric.


Better yet those who think they know the whole story.

Never assume anything people.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> I wonder if the people arguing about this could even afford one in the first place? Most prolly not.
> 
> Best of luck to you Eric.


Don't really think anyone is arguing, just Kyle and myself discussing a few thoughts that popped into my feeble mind. He disagreed with some of the things I posted, kind of what happens on forums.

Pretty sure Kyle can afford one (his boat isn't cheap) and I know exactly what I can afford (mine wasn't either and a SR was considered briefly during my search).

And not to burst your bubble, but there are a lot of expensive boats these days. It most definitely isn't some elite club. Here's a list of builders that offer boats in the 65-70k range or greater:

Fat Cat
Islamorada
Shallow Sport
Shoalwater 
Dargel
Haynie
Newwater
Hanko
Pathfinder 
K2 
Yellowfin
Barker
Young
Ranger
Boston Whaler
Majek
ESCB (projecting)
El Pescador
Mowdy
EVERY SINGLE OFFSHORE BOAT
ANY PROPERLY EQUIPPED AIRBOAT

I know none of those compare and shouldn't even be mentioned in the same breadth though. I apologize in advance to anyone who's boat I left off.

If someone has a differing opinion on any of the boats listed above, is it because they cant afford it? Or is that reserved for the elite world of go fast catamarans?

FWIW, I see more Pathfinders in boathouses next to 7 figure boats in Key Allegro than anything else. Since they settled for a different brand, I wonder if its because they cant afford the elusive SCB? Must have blown their wad on the Spencer and vacation home.

Those overtime hero's in the plants that line the coast sure can afford them though. When I think elite crowd, it's the guys from high school that never _quite_ made it to college and stayed home for that OT. Double OT on holidays!!!! (And I fully understand they make very very good $$$$$ - they remind me constantly)

Me thinks your _"criticize (hater) because you cant afford"_ theory is not very well thought out. This is my surprised face hwell:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

fattyflattie said:


> Don't really think anyone is arguing, just Kyle and myself discussing a few thoughts that popped into my feeble mind. He disagreed with some of the things I posted, kind of what happens on forums.
> 
> Pretty sure Kyle can afford one (his boat isn't cheap) and I know exactly what I can afford (mine wasn't either and a SR was considered briefly during my search).
> 
> ...


Lol......Double time and a half.....


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

BretE said:


> Lol......Double time and a half.....


I was adding an edit as you typed that. I work with them, I know exactly how well they do.

But they are salt of the earth. And at least the ones I deal with know better than to pull some stupid can't afford it because you question it *****.

Good luck Eric, not that you need it. I will stop thread****ting. Look forward to seeing your new boats on the water. I'm certain they will be passing my slow old rig.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

flipflop said:


> This coming from a forklift driver. Nice place and point.


Lmao! I don't touch a forklift at work. I push buttons. Nice burn handle.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fattyflattie said:


> Don't really think anyone is arguing, just Kyle and myself discussing a few thoughts that popped into my feeble mind. He disagreed with some of the things I posted, kind of what happens on forums.
> 
> Pretty sure Kyle can afford one (his boat isn't cheap) and I know exactly what I can afford (mine wasn't either and a SR was considered briefly during my search).
> 
> ...


I am not a hater. Just asking and wasn't directed at you specifically. Every time this is brought up he gets a **** ton of bashers running their mouths. I was just wondering how many are buying, have bought or planned on buying one of his boats. That was kind of my point. People arguing for the sake of arguing. Not me. Too much money to catch some trout and reds in but I guess to each their own. Ive fished out of one and it was cool but not my cup of tea. I wish him the best of luck though. Doubt if there are vey many people on this thread that know what actually happened but every one has an opinion on it. Dude obviously makes a nice boat and will probably do just fine.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> I am not a hater. Just asking and wasn't directed at you specifically. Every time this is brought up he gets a **** ton of bashers running their mouths. I was just wondering how many are buying, have bought or planned on buying one of his boats. That was kind of my point. People arguing for the sake of arguing. Not me. Too much money to catch some trout and reds in but I guess to each their own. Ive fished out of one and it was cool but not my cup of tea. I wish him the best of luck though. Doubt if there are vey many people on this thread that know what actually happened but every one has an opinion on it. Dude obviously makes a nice boat and will probably do just fine.


When you put a lot of your personal business and info out on the interweb you kinda open yourself up to it.......good or bad.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

You don't have to have a patent on a hull to seek protection in court.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Lmao! I don't touch a forklift at work. I push buttons. Nice burn handle.


texting while driving the forklift still makes you a forklift "operator"


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Slimshady said:


> When you put a lot of your personal business and info out on the interweb you kinda open yourself up to it.......good or bad.


 I guess so. My bad. Back to arguing people


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> texting while driving the forklift still makes you a forklift "operator"


fishingay, I miss that forklift job. :rotfl:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> fishingay, I miss that forklift job. :rotfl:


I can't believe that they got rid of you over that one little incident


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> I can't believe that they got rid of you over that one little incident


 Yeah apparently anyone can learn to drive one. Who knew.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Slimshady said:


> When you put a lot of your personal business and info out on the interweb you kinda open yourself up to it.......good or bad.


Yep, and we heard (or read, actually) quite a bit from all three sides.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

fattyflattie said:


> Kyle, I can't reply from a phone, but let me try.
> 
> 1) No, I don't really hear of any of the Texas brands having much hull issue. One well used HO split iirc. But a loaded 22' Majek is 50k. There's a host of pre-owned SCBs in the classifieds over the last few months for 65-75k. Not exactly apples to apples. Also, you want to guess the failure rate of start up companies in down economies is? Lots don't make it 5 years. Seen WTI lately? Coincidence the originals aren't moving from the classifieds?
> 
> ...


 A lot of above is dumb, but this is really dumb:

_Apologies if strapping a *300xs to a lake boat* and calling it a bay boat doesn't inspire me._

We currently have 3 SCB's (I say "we" because I have one and my boss/buddy has 2 but I ride/drive all 3 in POC) 2 Stingrays and 1 Recon

I have personally owned a Gulf Coast, Pathfinder, Majek, Champion and have been on and El Pescador (about 20 times) Haynie (about 10 times) and numerous other bay boats and I can tell you that SCB is the best all around BAY BOAT in my opinion (and my $$ speaks for them too)

Everything from the ease of handling/driving, speed, dry, takes on chop, fit/finish, draft, shallow running, overall look... they are second to none.

I wont get into the Shallow Sport/SCB deal... but strictly speaking about the boat, it is second to none in my opinion. Until you ride on an SCB for an hour or two and see what it can do, then your opinion about the boat itself is silly (im sure you will say you have been on one yada yada)

Now if you prefer to anchor by the jetties or party boat fish, then SCB may not be the boat for you.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

You mean to tell me I went through 8 pages looking for an update on a boat just to read a bunch of non sense.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> You mean to tell me I went through 8 pages looking for an update on a boat just to read a bunch of non sense.


Yes, but you did get to catch up on the latest never ending SCB/ESCB gossip!! Now you are in the know.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck to Eric. He is a first class guy. I wish Eric and his family the best of success as they launch ESCB.


----------

